# عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

:66:   صيانة جهازك بين يديك   :66:


عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟


اذاً احفظ هذه الاوامر جيداً


اعزائى


عند حدوث خطأ ما بنظام الويندوز أو عدم تمكننا من الوصول الى الويندوز 

فيكون الحل هو عمل فورمات صح

اذاً قبل عمل فورمات نجرب التالي :- 


الدخول إلى بيئة الريكفوري لتصليح الويندوز 

قبل البدأ بالعمليه أدخل سيدي windows Xp bootable أي ذاتي الإقلاع إلى جهاز الأقراص (السيدي روم) واعد تشغيل الجهاز (ريستارت)

والانطلاق من السي دي روم كاني بعمل فورمات 

تقريبا أول شاشه بتطلع لي بعد الانطلاق من السي دي

نضغط R وذلك لتصليح الويندوز

سيطلب تحديد مكان الويندوز عادة مايكون بـ C

سيطلب الباسورد اذا كان للويندوز باسورد واذا مافي

اضغط انتر فقط واتبع الاوامر التالية


=0= لتصليح ملفات الويندوز أكتب 

chkdsk -r

وبعدها أنتر


=0= لتصليح ملف البوت boot.ini 

fixboot

بعدها y لانشاء ملف البوت
وأنتر


=0= لتصليح خطأ في تقسيم الهاردسك 

fixmbr
بعدها أنتر وبعدها y وأنتر


شخصيا أفضل الامر chkdsk -r
فهو دائما يحل لي مشاكل الويندوز
أنصحكم بتجربتة .



تم​


----------



## alhor (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*





فين 



المشاركات



وين 



الردود



وين وين



وين وين



وين الردود ياشباب



:16_14_21:   للمشاركة 



لسة فى كتير كتير 



:16_14_21:   :16_14_21:   :16_14_21:



منتظر​


----------



## السعدنى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

شكرا ليك يا غالى وان شاء اللة سوف اجربه واعطيك النتيجو


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

طريقة بسيطة وسهلة فعلا

شكرا يالحر


----------



## the servant (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

سلام ونعمة اخي الحر,,

فعلا مشاركة متميزة من اخ غالي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## mambo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

معلومات جامدة شكرا ليك​


----------



## moslem2020 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

وايضا يمكن انت تستخدم  g, uh,. jfrh lpjvt wdhkmboot hirens


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عايز تبقى محترف صيانة الكمبيوتر ؟*

ربنا يباركك
ويعوضك على تعبك

بس ياسلام لو كانت بالصور

يمكن تكون اسهل شويه للمبتدئين :t33:


----------

